# NNJ/NY area.... shameless use of a golden retreiver



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's the commercial I've been seeing at the pub

http://youtu.be/K7FkdezafXM

also like this video also....
http://youtu.be/YgPySaYgRdU


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, I'm all for shameless use of cute goldens!!!


----------

